# What is the best reproduction Schwinn Jaguar tanks?



## ArborlyMink (Sep 11, 2021)

What is the best tank reproduction I found two but one is considerably cheaper and I dont know if that one might be worse or what

https://www.ebay.com/itm/333164912500?campid=5335809022
https://www.ebay.com/itm/324773995868?campid=5335809022


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 11, 2021)

Nope


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 14, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Nope



Just for the record my reply was to a totally different question originally posed before the OP edited the thread. V/r Shawn


----------



## phantom (Sep 14, 2021)

Neither are great, but if your plan is to just put it on a repainted bike to ride around on, flip a coin. It's not like you are doing a restoration on an original bike with much value.


----------

